# DVD Playback - High Contrast, Wrong Colours?



## StevenX (Mar 10, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I left a post here because Windows Media Player was playing the videos stored on my computer with a strange high contrast effect, with the coours being wrong sometimes, and with the colours appearing very saturated and pale at times too.
This was solved by turning off the overlays in the WMP settings.

Now, when I play DVDs I have the same problems (both in WMP and with PowerDVD). In the WMP settings, I've turned off the overlays and done everything in there I can think of, but it still looks the same. DVDs are now virtually unwatchable.. Has anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks in advance (again)


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

Will some one help StevenX. I have the same problem too. It seems that all video in media player and any other program sharing the system codecs have this effect, high contrast high gamme hue saturation and wrong colours, When i play mpeg files that appear almost pure white in media player on quicktime they are fine so i asume quickt time is using abother codec.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

I got it. The following paste was origianlly posted by the member Antilogic on the nzone forums http://forums.nvidia.com/

This only applies if you are using a nvidia card with the 77.22 drivers. I ausme this is the fix because it worked for me and my problem also started when i installed this new driver althought i was oblivious to this for so long.

A temporary fix here for people with the video overlay problem. This does fixes it so long as you don't change the gamma settings back to Video Overlay or Desktop.

Right-click on the desktop and select Properties.

From the Display Properties select Settings.

Click Advanced.

Click on the GeForce tab (this will be your video card model... example.. GeForce 6800 Ultra)

Click on Color Correction

There should be a drop down menu top left with Desktop, Video Overlay, and All. Select All from the dropdown box this should set everything to driver default and click Apply. And your video overlay gamma should be fixed.

Please note: This is the only temporary fix that will work with everything and, depending on your system, you might find yourself adjusting it everytime you restart your computer.

the full thread is at http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=5754


----------



## StevenX (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know about that darkviper - worked great for me. Surprised this hasn't come up more!
I've also added that regfile so hopefully it should stay fine 
Thanks again for helping!


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

Glad to help. It helped me aswell, off topic i really do think nvidia should actually test their own drivers for their own cards, that is such an obvious bug aswell.


----------

